# Sql Server Error



## Jazznjana (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi My Tech Friends,

When my system boots up I get this error message:

SQL Server installation is either corrupt or has been tampered with. Could not open SQLEVN70.rll. Please uninstall then re-run setp

I have no idea whatan SQL Server is even after reading everything on this forum. And....I thought I was an intermediate computer user, but after reading this forum, discovered I'm closer to a beginner!

Here's what's been happening:

I have XP Pro....
Recently re-installed the OS so have a nice clean system (or so I thought!).
Ever since I re-installed, my computer has been very noisy...that is, until I started getting this error message. Then it got very quiet (like it should be).
I use Avast AV...Adware SE...Spybot...and have defragged and system cleanup.

I would appreciate any help you all can offer. Thank you kindly,

Jazz


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

Jazznjana said:


> Hi My Tech Friends,
> 
> When my system boots up I get this error message:
> 
> ...


SQL Server is Microsoft's (more) enterprise level database software. About the beginner/intermediate mixup, it happens often, and it's a good thing it happened to you in something as safe as computers rather than in something like ... say ... hangliding or lion-taming 


JazznJana said:


> Here's what's been happening:
> 
> I have XP Pro....
> Recently re-installed the OS so have a nice clean system (or so I thought!).


In that case, I'm hoping you wouldn't lose any data if you reinstalled again? I'm guessing you have recent backups?

If so, I would format the hard drive and reinstall. It should give you a 'format with reinstall' option, or something to that effect


Jazznjana said:


> Ever since I re-installed, my computer has been very noisy...that is, until I started getting this error message. Then it got very quiet (like it should be).


What exactly did you reinstall??? Is there more on the disc than the computer had on it originally?

It sounds like when you reinstalled, one of the things you installed was MS SQL Server. I don't know how or why that would cause extra noise. Then, somehow, this new installation of SQLServer became corrupted. There are a couple of easy routes to take at this point - uninstall SQL Server, or, go back to the disc you used to install it and reinstall the missing file.

But I would personally prefer to reinstall XP at this point, since you've done it recently.

Unexpected noise sounds bad to me - I would run checkdisk just to be on the safe side.


JazznJana said:


> I use Avast AV...Adware SE...Spybot...and have defragged and system cleanup.
> 
> I would appreciate any help you all can offer. Thank you kindly,
> 
> Jazz


You're in Chico also! Cool! I'm there(here) too.

Good luck, and let me know how it turns out :up:


----------

